# If your church held a missions conference, what would be the most helpful things?



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2009)

If your church held a missions conference, held 6 sessions of about 40 minutes each, and invited 2 missionaries to fill those sessions with info that they thought would best bless a gathering of small rural churches, what would you suggest those missionaries speak on?

---1 of of the sessions will be about the missionary's country (both are in the same country),
---1 session will be on Sunday morning and thus will be in preaching format
---1 session will be Q and A


So, for the other 3 sesssions, which would be a teaching format and not strictly preaching, what should be covered? For the preaching format, what sort of sermon can a missionary bring that would most bless the congregation?


Should the missionary cover theological bases for missions, principles of missionary practice, practical tips for local congregations, current mission trends and controversies....

What would people like to hear? What issues, viewpoints, burning questions do normal church folks have about missions?

Also, what should NOT be communicated too? What DON'T people want to hear?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## KMK (Jul 6, 2009)

It is helpful to hear real life stories of real life missionaries so that the church knows how to pray. For example, before I became pastor at this church they were not very missions minded. That is changing because I have been telling them about the Johnson family and showing them pictures and explaining your challenges. That gives them specific things to pray about. It is difficult to pray for people 1000s of miles away when you don't know anything about them. (BTW, your family has helped inspire one of our college age youths to participate in a Campus Crusade short term mission this summer. She is somewhere in Asia where they speak Mandarin, that's all she can tell us.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 6, 2009)

If you had 3 sessions of 45 minutes to teach about missions, what subjects on missions would you cover?


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 6, 2009)

All I get is 3?
1) History and Theology of Missions in North America
2) Current work done in Open and Closed Countries along the 10-40 Window and ways besided prayer for local church involvement in these countries
3)And I am divided on the third session, either applied outreach techiques or something on the persecuted church.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 6, 2009)

Why would session one focus on North America?


How about a session on missins principles? Current Trends?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 6, 2009)

I think a session of missions principles would be great. It is an area about which most church members, and many pastors, are woefully ignorant.

I would like to here both the principles and how they are being applied in your work.

Another great topic would be the challenges of communicating cross culturally.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 6, 2009)

I always enjoy hearing about the practical day to day life of missionaries. As Ken said, it helps us remember them in prayer. I also think a session on communicating cross culturally would be interesting - particularly in a rural area. I attend a small rural church and our congregation - while very open minded - often has no conception of cultural differences or how one can transcend those differences.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 6, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Why would session one focus on North America?
> 
> 
> How about a session on missins principles? Current Trends?



Good question, the reason why I would do the "History and Theology of Missions in North America" is so people can have a historical and theological development on the topic. And from there move into a modern/postmodern view of missions, which would affect how we see missions across the globe. And mission principles and trends can be seen in such a session and I think it would be a good disscuation to apply the history of such with native americans and see how it compares to other areas in the world.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2009)

Session 1: principles of missions?
Session 2: missions history highlights? And theological lessons drawn from them
Session 3: Current Trends in Missions
Session 4: How to help missions: How to go or send, or pray.

Hwzat?


----------

